# do any of you experience this



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

Do any of you out there with DP have dreams in which their DP is equally present as in reality?

Before i had DP dreams for me often were emotionally significant events, and since then my dreams have been devoid of any emotion. Sometimes I'll actually become aware of the emotional void in my dreams DURING the dream which is pretty weird.

Do any of you out there experience anything similar? and if not what are your experiences with dreaming?


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, I'm The Same Person said it best, You're brain is always on


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

My dream feel more real than being awake.


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

Corduroy28 said:


> Do any of you out there with DP have dreams in which their DP is equally present as in reality?
> 
> Before i had DP dreams for me often were emotionally significant events, and since then my dreams have been devoid of any emotion. Sometimes I'll actually become aware of the emotional void in my dreams DURING the dream which is pretty weird.
> 
> Do any of you out there experience anything similar? and if not what are your experiences with dreaming?


Yes. I can completely relate to this. DP is just as bad, or worse in my dreams. Though, at the same time extremely vivid. And many times I am aware of my dreaming and how surreal everything is. Lucid Dreams.. I suppose..


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

my dreams definitely changed since dp hit me. although sometimes i have very real and emotional dreams. the other night i dreamt i was in love and i felt it. then i had a dream i was breastfeeding baby and it felt so nice. but i cannot feel those feeling in real life. it's really weird.


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

beatule said:


> my dreams definitely changed since dp hit me. although sometimes i have very real and emotional dreams. the other night i dreamt i was in love and i felt it. then i had a dream i was breastfeeding baby and it felt so nice. but i cannot feel those feeling in real life. it's really weird.


powerful.


----------

